# Fishin at cabonga resevoir in Quebec



## erich demunn (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey bro, have you ever fished at cabonga resevoir ? If you have can you tell me what type of bait fish is in the resevoir ? When's the best time for the eye's and what have you used for lure's ? Any big pike ?


----------

